
Beta Testers – Commission free options trading app coming soon - Jellifin
Hey guys, my team and I are working on an app for our commission free options trading brokerage firm. We are looking for some beta testers. Please sign up to our waiting list if you&#x27;re interested. www.jellifin.com<p>Cheers,
Andre
======
jetti
I'm a little skeptical. I've looked into real-time data recently and have
found it is quite expensive by which I mean several thousand a month with some
platforms requiring a yearly fee of up to 20K. How are you planning to make
money if you have those expenses and seemingly no money coming in from the
options?

~~~
ParameterOne
You should have a look at DTN iQ, it s the best feed ever and made by this guy
[https://twitter.com/nanexllc?lang=en](https://twitter.com/nanexllc?lang=en).
Plus have a look at Amibroker
[https://www.amibroker.com/](https://www.amibroker.com/) for a platform, it is
the fastest I've seen, easy to use AFL language and great to program for
automated trading/backtesting plus a good sized community

~~~
jetti
These are why I'm skeptical that OP's product could be free. DTN iQ charges
almost $80 a month (which is truly cheap for real time data) where as
amibroker charges more. The best rate I've seen for real-time data is $5/month
for individual use but that was only for IEX and no other major exchanges. I
just can't see how one would be able to redistribute stock data and allow the
price to take no commission (as it seems like it would be the only source of
income for the OP's project)

~~~
ParameterOne
For Amibroker I only meant the software and not the feed. The good thing about
IEX is you dont have to worry about front running. As far as the OP's project
I can only assume taking the other side of the trade because it is only for
options and most people buy calls or puts instead of selling premium....which
is different that a brokerage like Robinhood

~~~
jetti
There are a few good things about IEX, especially the fact that you can get
their real-time feed for free. The downside is that it isn't really free as
you need to have servers that IEX auditors can visit at any given time, which
means you need to have a co-location at the minimum, which isn't cheap. Which
brings me back to the point that I have no clue how one can offer supposed
real-time data on options for free.

------
dsacco
A few questions:

1\. How?

2\. Will you support buying and selling, or just buying?

3\. Will you support options beyond the vanilla directional ones, such as
spreads, straddles, condors, etc?

4\. Will you support trading on margin?

5\. Will your platform provide subscriptions such as real time depth of market
data for various exchanges (presumably for a monthly fee)?

6\. How "real time" is your feed?

~~~
ParameterOne
Technically, with options, they could just take the other side of your trade
and push the risk out to make money. Wondering........

------
ParameterOne
Does it use a consolidated feed?

